# Pains during 2ww.



## batley1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi, 

Has anyone got advice, positive or otherwise for me please!!!!

I am on day 9 of my 2ww and up to yesterday evening was feeling really positive, getting what I thought were some good signs  like stomach cramps, sore boobs, dizziness. Then early evening started to get little pains low down in the centre of my abdomen, like little pin pricks. This lasted for about 2/3 hours on and off. I haven't had any bleeding at all so far and I've still got sore boobs this mirning but that could be the Cyclogest.

It's amazing how negative this has made me feel now... I couldn't sleep last night. I've been thinking that the pains were my little embryos detaching and perishing.OR am I getting paranoid??

Lisa
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There can be lots of different aches and pains at this stage of treatment!!!!!! The pains you describe could be the ovaries calming down abit after all they have been through.

Ruth


----------

